# Forenbersicht > Surffotografie >  >  GoPro Fotografie

## sico

habe die alte GoPro Surf. Bei Fotos gegen die Sonne ist der Chip berfordert und bildet diese als schwarzen fleck ab. Ist diese problem bei der neuen HD version behoben worden?

dankesehr

----------


## Redaktion

Bei unserem Test lieferte die GoPro HD Hero auch bei Gegenlicht erstklassige Videos und Fotos. Einen schwarzen Fleck in der Sonne (wie bei der alten Hero Cam) gibt es nicht mehr.

Beispielbilder - auch mit direktem Fotografieren in die Sonne hinein:
www.dailydose.de/story/goprohdhero/

Wer nur fotografieren mchte, kommt auch mit der alten Wide Hero klar, fr HD Videos ist die neue HD Hero unverzichtbar.

Viele Gre
Jrgen/Red.

----------


## Leerider :-)

Ich hab sie!
Alles roger. 
Ich habs in Dahab ausprobiert...

----------

